# 2010 Burton Ion boots water resistance



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello there,

I rode my brand new 2010 Burton Ion boots last weekend and after just a days worth of riding the front of my feet was completely wet, to the extent that i can feel water squishing like a sponge when I wiggle my toes!! I took the liners out to inspect and they were also wet on the front. Upon closer inspection on the shell, i noticed that the leather connection connecting the tongue to the shell is wet, which means that the shell/tongue interface which should be water resistant when boots are tightened is letting melted snow in and soaking the front of my boots!

Anyone had any problems similar to mine? Did you guys return your boots to Burton for a waranty claim??

Cheers
Darryl


----------



## Thumper (Mar 17, 2008)

Not that it really helps with your situation but I`ve had the same problem with my cheap DCs. Am getting a new pair of (probably K2s) boots this year so hopefully that won't be a problem for me anymore. 
But aren't Ion one of the higher end Burton boots? Wouldn't have expected that from such a high end product. I think it's definitely worth giving Burton a call to see what they can do for you.
Alternatively try giving them a good coat of waterproofing spray. That stuff works wonders on my pants and jacket. Just make sure you're outside and don't breathe any of it in.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I've had waterproofing problems with my gear, but my boots thankfully have never been a problem. Sounds like a factory defect or something, the last thing you want to get wet are your boots. I've got 3 year old 32 Prions and they still are bulletproof, aside from being rather worn out.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Were you riding wet/slushy snow? If so that may be why, my Rulers got wet in the spring wet-snow but hold up fine in other (colder) conditions.


----------



## lonestarrider (Jan 17, 2010)

cikays said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I rode my brand new 2010 Burton Ion boots last weekend and after just a days worth of riding the front of my feet was completely wet, to the extent that i can feel water squishing like a sponge when I wiggle my toes!! I took the liners out to inspect and they were also wet on the front. Upon closer inspection on the shell, i noticed that the leather connection connecting the tongue to the shell is wet, which means that the shell/tongue interface which should be water resistant when boots are tightened is letting melted snow in and soaking the front of my boots!
> 
> ...


Could be sweat. You could be over dressed. I sweat like a pig, and have had this same problem. I only ride in a panty hose weight liner sock, and I coat my feet down with right gaurd before every riding day. Works like a charm. No swamp foot, and I am toasty all day....Rule #1 one with wet feet is to control the sweat.


----------



## Thumper (Mar 17, 2008)

lonestarrider said:


> Could be sweat. You could be over dressed. I sweat like a pig, and have had this same problem. I only ride in a panty hose weight liner sock, and I coat my feet down with right gaurd before every riding day. Works like a charm. No swamp foot, and I am toasty all day....Rule #1 one with wet feet is to control the sweat.


Good call. I'll definitely try that nest season. I was looking at another thread 'bout socks and have decided to splurge and get a good pair this year. That might also help. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I use Gold Bond foot powder to keep mah feets dry

Reply back about the boots once it's that time of the year again.


----------



## lonestarrider (Jan 17, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> I use Gold Bond foot powder to keep mah feets dry
> 
> Reply back about the boots once it's that time of the year again.


Keep in mind too, that the Ion is a Outlast insulated boot. That stuff gets really hot. If you have any type of thick sock on. You are going to sweat like crazy...


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> I use Gold Bond foot powder to keep mah feets dry
> 
> Reply back about the boots once it's that time of the year again.


Good idea with the Gold Bond. My toes and heel of the sock are always damn after 8+ hours in my boots and by the smell it's certainly not water, but like the OP I do get wet feet in the springtime. Make sure you're brushing off the slush from the top of the boot too (I mean near the toes on the lace area). I'm not saying you do this Cikays, but don't be one of those people with your pants stuffed atop the boot as it can drip water down your pants into the boot. The only reason I bring it up is because there's a lot of the McHammer riders doing that around here.

(some are too young to remember the way mchammer pants looked)


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the reply guys. I initially thought it was my sweaty feet as well but then when I took off the liners and felt around the front of the boot shell it felt a little wet. So that led me to think that there was something wrong with the water resistance of the boots. Plus I read 2 threads from the burton forums that were describing the same problem. But anyway I will have to note it in more detail the next time I ride them.


----------



## lonestarrider (Jan 17, 2010)

cikays said:


> Thanks for all the reply guys. I initially thought it was my sweaty feet as well but then when I took off the liners and felt around the front of the boot shell it felt a little wet. So that led me to think that there was something wrong with the water resistance of the boots. Plus I read 2 threads from the burton forums that were describing the same problem. But anyway I will have to note it in more detail the next time I ride them.


If anything it is nothing that extra coat of Nikwax can't fix...


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

What are the conditions like? My rules are fine 90% of the time but on rainy days and in very VERY wet snow then my feet do get wet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

Cikays, I know what you mean!!
I just bought a pair of Burton Moto's and had the same issues.
I used them once on a wet, slushy day where I had to wring the water out of my socks at the end of the day and the next time was a perfect sunny day but my socks still ended up damp.
My old boots were the Burton freestyle's from about 8 years ago and I never had any water problems.
After comparing the two boot designs, I noticed that the flap of fabric connecting the tougue to the boot is attached higher up the tongue of the old Burton's. The Moto's flaps are much lower and when the boot is laced up, they become like little gutter's that drain water into the boots and all over your nice dry insoles! Check it out and you'll see just how level these flaps sit when the tongue is pushed in. You'll also notice that the top of your boot where the tongue and laces start tends to hold a bit of snow and soon enough, it melts and drains down into your boots thanks to what I consider an annoying design flaw by Burton.
I live and board in Australia and Aussie conditions usually mean wet and slushy compared to the dry and fluffy stuff where these boots are designed and where this design might not be a problem.
Anyhoo, I returned the Moto's today and will look at other brands with better flaps!! I'm posting the question of waterproof boots next.

Hope this helps somehow!


----------

